# I want to reinforce the corners of my new old 55 gal tank what to do.



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I just brought home a 55 gal tank that is over 15 years old and the corner stuff looks like it may be comming apart and I want to reinforce it but what do I buy and where do I get it?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=67&SubcatID=27

This looks good what do you guys think?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...that will do it for ya...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

How much do I need? Because this one is only 2.8 oz


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to home depot or whatever there is around you..they have all kinds of silicone sealers...just make sure that you read the tubes...if they have anything else besides the silicone you don't want to use them..i.e....mold or mildew resistant....i buy the large tube to use with a caulking gun....and DAP makes a good product...Dow Corning is the best..they invented it..GE is also pretty good and there are others as well...


----------

